# I'm going to receive lower tips



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I oftentimes get tips of $5 and $10 on Saturday nights and long trips. Now Uber will only suggest $1, $2, and $5. And my tips will be taxed. And I can't give 1 star for no tip since I won't know if I get tips or not


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

You one star for no tips? Psh


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Say what? How did you know whether they tipped or not before? You took notes?

Now compare your notes to this










You'll get an itemized list of those that tip you, so you can easily go through and change their rating to a 1 star. Terrible policy, but it's your car, your rules... but this is just a classic example of an Uber driver looking at the negative only.

You know what's weird about the screenshot, but did you notice that they are claiming that a 1:38PM Pool pickup, which at most could only last 9 minutes (unless the 1:48PM pickup was exactly at the Pool drop off... how far could it have possibly gone in those 9 minutes? Enough to have generated $9.00 net for the driver?

Or the 1:30PM Pool netting $8.64 in 7 minutes? Yea right. That's Select rates.

Notice how all the Pool pay outs are higher than the X payouts.

Lol, yea right! Not only that but they tipped a $1? Can't fool me Uber, nice try!


----------

